# Event Calendar



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I do understand why so much of this forum focuses on migration in what ever form to Mexico and all the associated questions. My hope has also been that we could have an information exchange about the various parts of Mexico. One key reason that we have moved to Mexico is the wonderful set of in country destinations. However there is a lot more about places that can be learned from expats living there versus guide books. One very great pleasant surprise is to find some special event when we visit a location.
In line with my interests and hopefully others, I offer the following 4 special events in Mineral de Pozos-18 June Blues Festival with 6 groups from across Mexico including Guadalajara, 9 July Mine Tour of hundred+ old mining complexes, 15-17 July Toltequidad which is a national indigenous peoples celebration, 6 August House & Garden Tour. All of these are led by non-profit groups. 
Would certainly appreciate any thoughts/questions as well as what is happening in your part of Mexico.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Good idea.

I can add a few happenings in Guadalajara:

Mariachi Festival - Late August, September (annual)
Pan American Games - 14-28 October 2011 (only in 2011)
October Festival (Music, Food, Art) - October (annual)
Virgin of Zapopan Pilgrimage - 12 October (annual)
International Book Fair - Late November, early December (annual)


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Feria*



conklinwh said:


> I do understand why so much of this forum focuses on migration in what ever form to Mexico and all the associated questions. My hope has also been that we could have an information exchange about the various parts of Mexico. One key reason that we have moved to Mexico is the wonderful set of in country destinations. However there is a lot more about places that can be learned from expats living there versus guide books. One very great pleasant surprise is to find some special event when we visit a location.
> In line with my interests and hopefully others, I offer the following 4 special events in Mineral de Pozos-18 June Blues Festival with 6 groups from across Mexico including Guadalajara, 9 July Mine Tour of hundred+ old mining complexes, 15-17 July Toltequidad which is a national indigenous peoples celebration, 6 August House & Garden Tour. All of these are led by non-profit groups.
> Would certainly appreciate any thoughts/questions as well as what is happening in your part of Mexico.


"mid- to late August
Feria Nacional Potosina - Fair
San Luis Potosi, San Luis Potosi
444/812-9939
San Luis's traditional fair has a cowboy feel, with bullfights and cockfights, rodeo, livestock exhibitions, and so on."

We've been to this the last two years and the food and the discount merchants are very good and everyone of them are very inexpensive.
It went for 4 weeks and there was so many food options from all over and a very large indoor food court with about 40 stalls and entertainment on stage with seating and tables for about 500 people or more. We went there for dinner 3 more times on different days just to eat something the restaurants in the city don't have. It was the first time I had Cochinita pibil - Pork wrapped in banana leaves, baked in a pibil sauce. Good!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

These are great as although I've been to Tlaquepaque & Tonala, I've never spent any time in centro but want to. Also, I've flown in/out of San Luis Potosi but also not been to centro and this a good reason to stay over.
Thanks to you both!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Sabado de Gloria (Saturday before Easter) in Jerez, Zacatecas the town is filled with people on horses, with a continuous parade, bands, food. It is worth seeing.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*El Centro*



conklinwh said:


> These are great as although I've been to Tlaquepaque & Tonala, I've never spent any time in centro but want to. Also, I've flown in/out of San Luis Potosi but also not been to centro and this a good reason to stay over.
> Thanks to you both!



You live as close to San Luis as to Queretaro and haven't visited El Centro de San Luis yet? It has 4 huge plazas one block apart and mostly has colonial buildings similar to Guadalajara .. just beautiful and some pedestrian streets there. 3 large mercados on one long pedestrian street called Zaragoza/Miguel Hidalgo crossing the Plaza De Las Armas. Many interesting shops and a las tianguis on one end every day.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

*Queretaro: Festival de la Cerveza (Beer Festival) -*

Más de 200 cervezas Nacionales, Importadas y Artesanales
(More than 200 national, imported and artesanal beers )

Fecha: 15, 16 y 17 de julio


Lugar: Auditorio Municipal (location: Municipal Auditorium)


Dirección (Address) : Av. Constituyentes frente a la Alameda


Costo: $ 50.00


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

Another great source of information on different cities in Mexico, with good detailed information on history, culture and food offerings is on the TV show "****** en Mexico" or "GEM".

My Mexican friends turned me on to this show hosted by Robert Alexander, and in spite of his Spanish they all love it because they too get to see things in their own country that they've never seen (or in many cases known about). He is also excited about the things he sees, eats and buys.

It's in Spanish, on Unicable, on Sundays at 12:00 with a repeat on Thursdays at 5:00 pm. Even without understanding Spanish, you can see what he is exploring and where he is.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

AlanMexicali said:


> "mid- to late August
> Feria Nacional Potosina - Fair
> San Luis Potosi, San Luis Potosi
> 444/812-9939
> ...


I know this will draw howls of protest from traditionalists, but you might try cochinita pibil sold in microwaveable bags produced by CHATA, who also have microwaveable refritos (with cheese and chorizo) and chilorio, a mildly spicy shredded pork dish originating in Sinaloa. ( Sinaloense traditionalists will howl in protest if I say that cochinita pibil and chilorio taste very similar). We found all these products to be pretty tasty and convenient on those evenings when we didn't feel like going out.

On our drive home to Canada in April, US Customs confiscated our CHATA chilorio because they said Mexican pork doesn't pass US safety regulations and that Mexican pigs aren't tested for swine flu......which we thought odd.....but there was nothing we could do about it.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

I would add these two (separate) events in Zihuatanejo (Guerrero):

---- International Guitar Festival

---- Carnaval

both usually held in March.

Google Zihuatanejo Guitar Fest


----------



## gonzalezgirl (Oct 13, 2010)

*Fiestas de San Sebastian Del Sur, Jalisco*

For those of you who live in the Guadalajara/Chapala area. There is a little town about an hour and a half away via carretera Guadalajara-Colima, called San Sebastian del Sur (formerly known as Gomez Farias). There is a small hotel in town, but the city of Ciudad Guzman is just 10 minutes away and offers multiple hotels and restaurants (The Pan-American rowing tournament will be held at the nearby "Laguna de Zapotlan). On *January 19 & 20*, the town of San Sebastian del Sur holds the fiestas in honor of their patron saint San Sebastian. For 2 days, day in and day out, the town's people take to the streets to dance to the saint. If said dates fall on a weekend day, there could be a couple thousand people dancing all night long, to the music of a horn & drum (called chirimia), for the saint. It's really a cultural treat. This coming year the 20th falls on Friday, so the town should expect a lot of people. Furthermore, the people and saint make multiple stops throughout the night and get offered food & coffee. Usually there are fireworks at every stop. The dancers are called Tololos & Coloradas. To learn more google "Tololos & Coloradas" ,"San Sebastian del Sur" or "Gomez Farias, Jalisco". You should come up with a few links about traditions as well as a bunch of Youtube videos & newspaper articles.

I love this town. This is where my family lives.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

This is great as lots of ideas for road trips. Not sure where to start.
-Alan, you are right. San Luis Potosi(SLP) a little further than Queretaro but about the same as Guanajuato and we go there a lot. The expats in Pozos had a real string of problems with the Policia and morditas going through SLP with the crazy speed limits. 6 lane divided highway that is often 60km/hr and sometimes 40km/hr and locals go 100+ with no problem. However don't think traffic flow will save you if look like outsider. As a consequence almost everyone has stopped using SLP airport and use the bypass. Guess that I just need bite the bullet and go there as centro sounds wonderful.
-Guess that I'm not a purist as CHATA products sound like me. Do you get them at chain Supermercados? In the frozen food section?
-I was lucky enough to be in Zacatecas for the charo festival and parade. A great delight so the festival sounds wonderful.
-Not sure that I'll make the beer tasting both because my wife doesn't drink beer and also that it is the same weekend as the Toltequidad indigenous festival in Pozos.
Thanks to you all, lets keep the thoughts coming.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Slp*



conklinwh said:


> This is great as lots of ideas for road trips. Not sure where to start.
> -Alan, you are right. San Luis Potosi(SLP) a little further than Queretaro but about the same as Guanajuato and we go there a lot. The expats in Pozos had a real string of problems with the Policia and morditas going through SLP with the crazy speed limits. 6 lane divided highway that is often 60km/hr and sometimes 40km/hr and locals go 100+ with no problem. However don't think traffic flow will save you if look like outsider. As a consequence almost everyone has stopped using SLP airport and use the bypass. Guess that I just need bite the bullet and go there as centro sounds wonderful.
> -Guess that I'm not a purist as CHATA products sound like me. Do you get them at chain Supermercados? In the frozen food section?
> -I was lucky enough to be in Zacatecas for the charo festival and parade. A great delight so the festival sounds wonderful.
> ...


The feria in SLP is worth a visit. The sheep they display are extremely large. The handicraft display from La Huastecas is interesting with artisans you can talk with, but expensive to buy. El Centro shops have most of the same cloth garments for much less. Chamorro at the feria is the best around price wise. It is more than enogh for one person. The bull ring has famous singers however the tickets are muy caro.

I don't notice people driving over the speed limits except the occasional taxi.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

You might be right in that my experience basically to/from the airport. I drove the speed limit in the right lane and looked like I was standing still. Even people exoting right honked for me to speed up.
Pozos just had it's Feria. Not something that I would go to as basically a traveling show of vendors.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*State fairs*



conklinwh said:


> You might be right in that my experience basically to/from the airport. I drove the speed limit in the right lane and looked like I was standing still. Even people exoting right honked for me to speed up.
> Pozos just had it's Feria. Not something that I would go to as basically a traveling show of vendors.


Too bad about the mordida problem with foreign license plates in the city of SLP. I do see some Texas plates around.

I presume their is a big state fair in Leon every summer with all the same stuff most states have plus their own specialties.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

*Chata*



conklinwh said:


> This is great as lots of ideas for road trips. Not sure where to start.
> -
> -Guess that I'm not a purist as CHATA products sound like me. Do you get them at chain Supermercados? In the frozen food section?
> Thanks to you all, lets keep the thoughts coming.


Look for CHATA products in all the large supermercados, (Gigante, Ley, Comercial Mexicana, MEGA, Bodega Aurrera, Walmart, etc). Microwaveable bags of refritos are in with the canned refritos. CHATA cochinita pibil and chilorio microwaveable bags are usually near the canned tuna and/or other canned meats - at least at the Comercial Mexicana in Zihua. By the way, the bags say to microwave on high for something like 45 seconds, but we found it took about twice as long. We made delicious tortas using some refritos, tomatoes, sliced onion, cheese and chilorio (or cochinita pibil) in talero (Sp?) buns, which are a tad smaller than tortero buns and fit better into a small fry pan. Mmmmm.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

HolyMole said:


> Look for CHATA products in all the large supermercados, (Gigante, Ley, Comercial Mexicana, MEGA, Bodega Aurrera, Walmart, etc). Microwaveable bags of refritos are in with the canned refritos. CHATA cochinita pibil and chilorio microwaveable bags are usually near the canned tuna and/or other canned meats - at least at the Comercial Mexicana in Zihua. By the way, the bags say to microwave on high for something like 45 seconds, but we found it took about twice as long. We made delicious tortas using some refritos, tomatoes, sliced onion, cheese and chilorio (or cochinita pibil) in talero (Sp?) buns, which are a tad smaller than tortero buns and fit better into a small fry pan. Mmmmm.


Thanks, I'll try the Chedraui or Bodega Aurrera in San Luis dela Paz. If not there, can do Mega in San Miguel. Or worst case, all of the above in Queretaro.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I know that this had gotten a little off subject but for completeness I went to Chedraui in San Luis de la Paz and found 3 CHATA microwaveable products(chilorio pibil & two versions of chilorio-pavo & traditional). Maybe see how work this weekend but Saturday is Blues Festival so we will go out for that.


----------



## marcharies (Oct 21, 2013)

HOUSE a great play in English by award winning Canadian playwright Daniel MacIvor opens November 8 at Teatro Diana Estudio. Tickets are only 120 pesos and are available on Teatro Diana Ticketmaster. HOUSE will play November 8, 15, 22, 29 at 8:30. Come support professional English speaking theater. (Spanish supertitles )


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

marcharies said:


> HOUSE a great play in English by award winning Canadian playwright Daniel MacIvor opens November 8 at Teatro Diana Estudio. Tickets are only 120 pesos and are available on Teatro Diana Ticketmaster. HOUSE will play November 8, 15, 22, 29 at 8:30. Come support professional English speaking theater. (Spanish supertitles )


Where is is this event taking place?


----------



## marcharies (Oct 21, 2013)

*Canadian Play*



Isla Verde said:


> Where is is this event taking place?


HOUSE by DANIEL MACIVOR will play at Teatro Diana Estudio in Guadalajara. Opening November 8.


----------

